# How to train Bella to potty outside



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

I am sure there is a threas about it somewhere here but I couldnt find it. Bella turned 3 months old a couple of days ago and now I can freely take her out but I wish I knew some easy way to potty train her to go outside. She keeps doing her bussness inside during the night during the day I am not sure my mother is watching her and my son when I am at work so I take her out every day before and after work she poops and pees outside but then she does the same in side I feed her and take her out I just dont know what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Angelswish said:


> I am sure there is a threas about it somewhere here but I couldnt find it. Bella turned 3 months old a couple of days ago and now I can freely take her out but I wish I knew some easy way to potty train her to go outside. She keeps doing her bussness inside during the night during the day I am not sure my mother is watching her and my son when I am at work so I take her out every day before and after work she poops and pees outside but then she does the same in side I feed her and take her out I just dont know what to do. Any ideas?



You have to watch her constantly when they are a puppy and when you can't watch her put her in the crate and come back every 2 hours and take her outside for a bit and see if she goes, and when they show sniffing signs or turning in circles, take her out right away so she goes. After she goes give her treats!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

You will have to get your mom and son on board with this for it to work. If they don't agree to take her out often during the day, it's never going to work.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

or buy one of the xpen areas to keep her confined in with a pee pad....she needs a place to go whenever she feels the urge...especially if she's not with someone all the time. I agree with the others...you must have everyone who is her caretakers on the same plan or she'll never "get it".
good luck! We have 3 pee pads around the house & our little Booboo goes whenever he needs to & uses all three...as he grows older we'll reduce them but for now, wherever he's playing (or pinned up in his soft pen enclosure) he has a pad available.


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

Well I got pee pads on the places she usualy pee's my mom is putting her in the pads when she sees her starting to turn around so during the day is ok but when we all go to bed is the problem I started taking her out from 11.30 to 12 at night and when she wakes up at 6 in the morning but during the 6 hours she makes a bit of a mess still I hope she grows over it


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Bella confined to a small space? Like and Xpen?

If she is being given the full run of the house it is not going to work. That is too much space for a 3 month old puppy, and too much space for an unhoustrained dog (puppy or adult).

So I'd confine her to a space just big enough for her bed, food, water, a toy, and a pee pad.

This is where Bella needs to be whenever someone is not literally watching her 100%. This includes if you are just watching TV and she is on the floor - if you aren't paying attention to only her, she needs to be in the xpen or tethered to your hip so you know exactly where she is if you aren't watching her.

Set your alarm (I use my cell phone) to go off every hour. Take her out every hour. When she goes potty outside, praise her - big fuss - and treat her. Then play a bit outside and then go inside. Set your clock again for an hour.

When she is going potty outside and not peeing on her pad during the hour she is inside, you can try stretching the time to 1 hour and 15 minutes, then 1 hour and 30 minutes. But go slowly. Make sure she has success.

House training takes about a year to be fully honest. It's a slow process. But usually gets much easier after a few months.

The night time potty training - she may not sleep through the night for awhile. Some pups on here took about a year to be fully night time trained. It depends on their size and their ability to hold it. Some pups just can't hold it long. So keeping her in an xpen at night will be helpful. This way she has her pad right there to go potty if she needs.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Hard topic, Teddy starts to go outside only from 4 mo but Ellie is using her pee pee pad(only 1) She just can't hold herself that long not to pee. But never did mistake from 10 weeks. What i did for both of them, I put the pee pad the way they can see it from their bad. Then slowly moved to restroom(for Teddy) for Ellie it is still in our bedroom.
Dont forget to tell strong "NO" when you see she does mistake, then put her in her bed and don't let to get out for some time. Wipe the pee, then use vinegar with water and clean that spot with it usually 50/50 but I made little stronger. Oh they hate that smell


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for the advices she is getting better at it now. She still has few acsidents here and there but for the most part she is better now. I got a routine that might "kill" me but i got up in 6 in the morning take her for a walk then bring her home then take her again at 8.15 right before work then my mother puts pee pads and she uses them then at 5.30 when i go back from work I take her out with my son till 7.30 then out again around 8.30 and one last time at 11.30 at night till around 12 o'clock I dont know how much I can take on that but if few months I am planing to start shortning them when she doesnt need the pee pads any more. Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

No she hates when she is in a small space since my son is 2 years old and he runs around she loves playing with him and she cant be put somewhere where she cant be free to run around. On the other hand Kiko hates to see her locked somewhere als so he keeps letting her out or the pen


----------

